# إنشاء قسم خاص لهندسة الاتصالات



## saber133 (23 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من الادارة الكريمة التفضل بإنشاء قسم فرعي لهندسة الاتصالات
علي الرغم من ان تخصص الدراسة والمؤهل عندنا في جامعات مصر يكون الكترونيات واتصالات...ولكن هناك من يهتم بمجال الاتصالات فقط.......
ونجد صعوبة في البحث عن مواضيع تتعلق بهذا القسم في منتدي الكهرباء 
ارجو الاستجابة السريعة من المشرفين ...وجزاكم الله خيرا
كما اود ان يشارك جميع مهندسي الاتصالات في هذا الموضوع لعمل فريق ومجموعة في المنتدي ذات تعاون واهداف مشتركة لتعميم الفائدة


----------



## محمدالديب (23 أغسطس 2006)

أؤيد الأخ الفاضل saber133 فى رأية ومستعد للاسهامفى المنتدى الجديد


----------



## saber133 (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمد الديب لأستعدادك ومشاركتك 
ارجو من الاعضاء ابداء آرائهم ومشاركاتهم


----------



## مهندسه روبى (23 أغسطس 2006)

اؤيدك
على بركه الله


----------



## saber133 (23 أغسطس 2006)

اصبحنا ثلاثة اعضاء
ارجو من الاخ الكريم محمد الديب عدم فتح اكثر من موضوع لعدم التشتيت
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالديب (23 أغسطس 2006)

فلنتحد سويا ياخى العزيز انا وانت والاخوة الاعضاء من اجل الملتقى


----------



## saber133 (23 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو من الاخوة مهندسي وطلاب الاتصالات الدخول وإبداء الرأي
وأرجو من الادارة الكريمة الاهتمام لوجود حماس ونية من الاعضاء الكرام
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## A7MAD_AMIN (24 أغسطس 2006)

فكرة كويسة جدا وياريت تتنفذ


----------



## قارئ قديم (24 أغسطس 2006)

:31: فكرة رائعه وأنا معكم في هذا الرأي ويا ليت يكون متنوع


----------



## م/هبة (24 أغسطس 2006)

أضم صوتى إليكم 
مع إنى طلبت ذلك من غدارة المنتدى من قبل


----------



## saber133 (24 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو من إدارة المنتدي الاستجابة السريعة حتي نتمكن من إضافة المواضيع المتعلقة وعمل مكتبة إتصالات مفيدة للجميع


----------



## englama (26 أغسطس 2006)

فكرة جيدة حيث أنني أجد صعوبة في البحث عن مواضيع الاتصالات فأحيانا تكون في قسم الهندسة الكهربائية ,أحيانا في هندسة الحاسوب


----------



## zoro_dragon (26 أغسطس 2006)

وانا كمان معاكم ومستعد اشارك فى المواضيع وياريت فعلا المشرفين يؤيدوا هما كمان ويستجيبوا لينا كمهندسين اتصالات او لاى حد تانى عاوز يشترك معانا علشان دلوقت فعلا الاتصالات بقت مجال مستقل لازم يكون لية قسم مستقل ف على بركة الله


----------



## eng_mesho (26 أغسطس 2006)

أنضم اليكم بكل حماس.


----------



## الطيب حمودة (23 فبراير 2007)

بضم صوتي ليكم ويا ريت يتنفذ وباسرع فرصة


----------



## حجاوي الاردن (23 فبراير 2007)

ان موافقققققققق
وبمناسبة حصول الدكتور فيصل الشريف على الدكتوراة ن تصبح الفرحة فرحتين


----------



## حجاوي الاردن (23 فبراير 2007)

ان موافقققققققق
وبمناسبة حصول الدكتور فيصل الشريف على الدكتوراة ن تصبح الفرحة فرحتين


----------



## engrabdulaziz (24 فبراير 2007)

اويد هذة الفكرة بشدة


----------



## محمد بشار (25 فبراير 2007)

فكرة جيدة وجميلة وأتمنى أن تلاقي الاقبال


----------



## أبو المستقبل (25 فبراير 2007)

اويد هذة الفكرة بشدة
واتمنى انه لا يضيع حماسنا


----------



## saber133 (26 فبراير 2007)

مر علي فتح هذا الموضوع حواتلي سنة تقريبا....وما زالت الادارة تتجاهلنا


----------



## كامبوليرو (27 فبراير 2007)

و انا معكم ...

مهندس اتصالات خريج جديد ....
لكن مخضرم


----------



## grace (27 فبراير 2007)

فكرة كثير ممتازة وياريت تنفد باقرب فرصة


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (27 فبراير 2007)

100% يامان


----------



## مهندس/اسماعيل (28 فبراير 2007)

ياريت يتم التنفيذ


----------



## المهندس ابو معاذ (1 مارس 2007)

فعلاً نؤيد فتح قسم خاص للاتصالات... خصوصاً انها من اساسيات الثوره في هذا العصر ..


----------



## abumansour (2 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
و أعانك الله


----------



## ساجدة (2 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انه راي عظيم ونتمنى تحقيق ذلك


----------



## Siyajuddin (3 مارس 2007)

لقد طلبت ذلك من قبل ولكن احدا لم يستجب...


----------



## ابو الورد2007 (9 مارس 2007)

انا بدرس اتصالات وحتاج الى مواضيع كثيرة في الاتصالات لا اجدها في الهندسة الكهربية وانا اؤويدكم بشدة وارجو الاسراع فب هذا الامر


----------



## امير الحب (9 مارس 2007)

فكرة رائعة جدااا اتمني السرعة في عمل هذا الفرع من المشرفين علي الموقوع


----------



## محمدالديب (9 مارس 2007)

اخى الفاضل طالبنا كثيرا من قبلك ولكن الادارة لاتعيرنا اى انتبة ولذلك امتنعت عن المطالبة منذ عدة شهور ....................................................أنسى مفيش حد بيسمع لنا


----------



## محمدالديب (9 مارس 2007)

اخى الفاضل طالبنا كثيرا من قبلك ولكن الادارة لاتعيرنا اى انتبة ولذلك امتنعت عن المطالبة منذ عدة شهور ....................................................أنسى مفيش حد بيسمع لنا


----------



## من السودان (10 مارس 2007)

أنا معكم.........
ولكن قبل أن تطالبوا الإدارة بذلك ، هل أنتم على قدر المسؤلية ، في جعل قسم الإتصالات أكثر الأقسام حيوية.........؟
إذا كانت الإجابة بنعم.....
فهنالك أشياء يجب أن نعملها قبل فتح القيسم الجديد.......وهي
1- إنشاء عدد كبير من المواضيع والمقالات التي تهتم بهندسة الإتصالات
وبهذه الطريقة نجبر الإدارة على تجميع هذه المقالات على قسم واحد (قسم هندسة الإتصالات)
2-عدم البخل بالمشاركة المفيدة من قبل الأعضاء بالرد ولو بكلمة، وإعطاء معلومة ولو أنه يراها صغيرة ...فالمعلومة الصغيرة عندك قد تكون كبيرة عند شخص آخر ......
3- أن يحتسب الشخص مشاركته ويجعلها خالصة لله ......

سلامي لجميع مهندسي الإتصالات .....
أخوكم من السودان.


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (10 مارس 2007)

أؤيد ............................


----------



## mr.diod (22 مارس 2007)

يا ادارة يا ادارة....الحكي الك مو للجارة

لا تنسي يا ادارتنا الكريمة ان اغلب الفضل في انشاء هذا الموقع وجميع المواقع الاخرى
هو لجهود جبارة من قدواتنا في عالم الاتصالات

الانستحق منكم رد هذا الجميل

اضم صوتي لصوت كل الثائرين بفتح قسم خاص لهندسة الاتصالات


----------



## أحلى ناس (22 يناير 2008)

ياريت والله


----------



## عبد الكريم (9 فبراير 2008)

أضم صوتى إليكم


----------



## السمبو (10 فبراير 2008)

تعلن شركة تواصل للتسويق الوظيفي والتجاري​


(شركة سعودية مصرية)​

عن وجود وظائف لدى شركائها من الشركات والمؤسسات الكبرى في الدول الآتية:-

( السعودية – الأمارات – قطر – البحرين – الكويت – عمان ). 


للمهندسين في جميع التخصصات:- (مدني – معماري – ميكانيكا - كهرباء – تعدين وبترول – غزل ونسيج – كيمياء) . 


العنوان :- 1ش السرايا أمام مسجد صلاح الدين – نهاية كوبري الجامعة – المنيل – الدور الأول مكتب ( 108 )
ت/ ( 23656006- 0189082280- 0189082290)


----------



## badeee3 (11 فبراير 2008)

والله انها فكرة جميلة ومطلوبة ..

فانا اجد صعوبة في الحصول على مواضيع تخص الاتصالات من بين الكم الهائل في المشاركات في قسم الهندسة الكهربائية ..

يرجى من الادارة الاستجابة لمطاليب الاعضاء ..

ومشكورين


----------



## rasha2 (12 فبراير 2008)

أضم صوتي الى اصواتكم لانه فعلا فكرة ممتازة


----------



## أحلى ناس (12 فبراير 2008)

انا عندي اسستعداد لتجهيزكم بمعظم المواضيع باعتباري على ابواب التخرج انشالله ولكني قد استغرق بعض من الوقت للرد على الاستفسارات ....والله الموفق


----------



## المعتز بالله (13 فبراير 2008)

مهم جدا انشاء هذا القسم .. 

واضم صوتي لكم ..

ان شاء الله اكون من المساهمين فيه .. اذا قدر انشاءه ..

تحياتي ..


----------



## عبد الله السليمى (19 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اؤيد كلام الزميل من السودان......





وسلامى الى كل مهندسى الاتصالات......
اخوكم عبد الله


----------



## ياقوت شمس (19 فبراير 2008)

ياريت وعن جد فكرة جيدة جدا
ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## باشبوش (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## madridieng (23 فبراير 2008)

والله ياخي انا مؤيد بنسبة 30000%


----------



## موكشا (28 فبراير 2008)

على بركه الله وأويد الاخوه


----------



## محمد هيلات (28 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
في حقيقه الواقع ان:77: مهندسو الاتصالات:77: بحاجه الى طرح موضوعاتهم في قسم خاص بهم 
وهذه فكره جيدة:28: وانا اباركها :20: 
محمد الهيلات


----------



## ضابط لاسلكي (4 مارس 2008)

ياريت والله يتنفذ قسم خاص بهندسة الاتصالات وخاصة الاتصالات اللاسلكية


----------



## قاهرالامواج (6 مارس 2008)

ياريت تتحقق الفكرة


----------



## alaasab3 (7 مارس 2008)

انا أوافق هذه الفكره الرائعه وانا مستعد للمشاركه بكل ما هو مفيد لهذا القسم ارجو من الاخوه المشرفين الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع


----------



## salamarrar (8 مارس 2008)

ارجو من إدارة المنتدي الاستجابة السريعة


----------



## دخيل العاطفي (26 مارس 2008)

فكرة أحلى من الحلوة


----------



## بسمة حزن (26 مارس 2008)

هل تؤيد ان يخصص قسم خاص لمهندسين الاتصالات:
نعم ( :28: )
لا ( )

مع تمنياتي من السؤولين على هذا الموقع النظر في هذا الموضوع 

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## waleedallam (12 أبريل 2008)

لية الموضوع دا لم ياخذ حقة من الدراسة من قبل مشرفى المنتدى برجاء التذكير دائما من قبل كاتب الموضوع الاصلى 
عشان يبقى لية الفضل فى الحوار دا


----------



## مهندس فرعونى (12 أبريل 2008)

انضم اليكم ايضا


----------

